# Kann ein Monitor der kein HDMI anschluss hat HD darstellen?



## Mazze (31. Januar 2011)

Hi

Ich wollte fragen ob ein monitor ohne HDMI anschluss dennoch HD darstellen kann? wenn ich einen DVI zu HDMI adapter zwischen klemm?

zb. LG E2340T


----------



## Ahab (31. Januar 2011)

Was verstehst du denn unter HD? 1080p oder 720p? 

Prinzipiell ist wichtig, dass der Monitor die entsprechende Auflösung unterstützt. 720p-fähig ist im Prinzip jeder Widescreen-Bildschirm, für 1080p sind eben 1920x1080/1200 nötig. 

Weiterhin muss der Monitor HDCP fähig sein. Das ist aber heutzutage bei nahezu jedem Monitor der Fall.

Ach ja, und ob HDMI oder DVI ist egal, sogar VGA Anschlüsse sind in Einzelfällen HDCP fähig.


----------



## Mazze (31. Januar 2011)

ah ok, also wenn ich mir nen monitor kauf der kein eigenen HDMI anschluss hat weil mein geld knap ist xD geht es trotzdem, auch ohne HDMI adapter?


----------



## Ahab (31. Januar 2011)

Ja das geht.


----------



## Mazze (31. Januar 2011)

COOL...danke dann dir, dachte schon ich muss noch nen monat warten.

Kannst du mir nen Monitor für 170€ empfehlen 23-24 zoll wäre nice, wenn es aber garnicht geht auch nen 22er.


"EDIT" oder ist der LG ok?

"EDIT 2" zum zoggen^^


----------



## Ahab (31. Januar 2011)

Also in Sachen Bildschirmen bin ich nicht so genau über den Markt im Bilde, aber zwei Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis haben sich den hier geholt und sind absolut begeistert.


----------



## fctriesel (31. Januar 2011)

HDMI und DVI sind von der Signalübertragung technisch gleich.

Den HDMI hat sich die Medienindustrie als Standart ausgedacht um Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu implementieren.


----------



## Ahab (31. Januar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Den HDMI hat sich die Medienindustrie als Standart ausgedacht um Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu implementieren.



Du verwechselst HDMI mit HDCP. Letzteres ist in der Tat ein Standard zur Verschlüsselung, ist jedoch nicht anschlussgebunden, denn HDCP-fähig sind sowohl HDMI als auch DVI und DP. Sogar VGA ist in Einzelfällen HDCP fähig. HDMI wurde ersonnen, um Bild und Ton über ein einziges Interface zu übertragen - dazu ist DVI nämlich nicht in der Lage.


----------



## fctriesel (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, und was ist der Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI? Ein paar Pins zur Steuerung.
Aber die Datenleitungen sind gleich und technisch 100% kompatibel. Daher funktioniert auch Ton über DVI.
Beim HDMI-Anschluß gibt mehr Restriktionen wie bei DVI.
Z.B. Digitalreceiver, es gibt keine mit Netzwerkanschluß und HDMI.


----------



## Bierseppi (31. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe den Benq G2412HD der ist in deinem Preisschema und ist wirklich Top ich bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------

